# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone known to breed C. japonica (Amano Shrimp)?



## Me! (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, I have one amano shrimp that is definately knocked up! Wanted to move shrimp to 5gal tank with sponge filter and gentle bubbles. Was planning on stocking with plants from other tanks and java moss on piece of wood. Looks like eggs should hatch any day. Anyone ever tried this and had it work out? Any help would be the coolest!! Craig


----------



## Me! (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, I have one amano shrimp that is definately knocked up! Wanted to move shrimp to 5gal tank with sponge filter and gentle bubbles. Was planning on stocking with plants from other tanks and java moss on piece of wood. Looks like eggs should hatch any day. Anyone ever tried this and had it work out? Any help would be the coolest!! Craig


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a link to a good article on breeding Amano shrimp. http://hem.bredband.net/micnor/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## Me! (Oct 25, 2004)

Man I am blown away! How did you find that article? Thankyou!! Looks like my thought of the 5 gallon planted tank can be taken apart this after I have just set it up! Thats OK because I would have lost all the larve anyway. I'll keep you posted. Craig


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Please do keep me posted. I found this article after I last saw my C. Japonica carrying eggs. I plan to try this article's method the next time I see them carrying eggs. If you do try this, please take good notes of your methods and share them with the rest of us.

Rob


----------

